# Canned pumpkin?



## kristi3193 (Mar 22, 2015)

Hey guys! Ive posted quite a bit these last couple days about my baby. First off, all the members of hedgehog central are absolutely amazing. You guys are getting me through this slowly but surely







anyways, my little guy has diarrhea and I'm worried about him dehydrating so I've heard I should buy him some canned pumpkin. Is that something he'll eat on his own? Do I need to mix it with his food to get him to eat it? And how much is enough. I'm afraid to give him too much and then end up constipating the poor thing. His little intestines have been through enough already lol. Any advice is good advice guys thank you!


----------



## allisonh (Mar 31, 2010)

HI! I have only used canned pumpkin as a laxative for my hedgehog. I am not sure you want to make him poop more if he already has diarrhea. Other than that mine had diarrhea when she was stressed and it went away after a few days. Better ask the experts what to do just in case!


----------



## Kalandra (Aug 25, 2008)

Kristi,

Isn't this hedgehog extremely new to you? I think I read another post by you that a vet has seen the hedgehog and thought it was stress based? 

While pumpkin can help both diarrhea and constipation issues, I don't know that I would bother with pumpkin just yet. Some will eat it some won't. Another option is to try a little probiotic, like a high count acidolphilus, to help settle the GI. With acidolphilus you can sprinkle it directly on the food he is already eating and not have to worry about if he will eat the pumpkin.

Does he just have loose stools or is it truly diarrhea (watery, and frequent)? If it is watery and frequent, he needs help from a veterinarian as it is likely caused by something other than a little stress. I'd also ask the doc about doing a sub-q to replace fluids lost from the diarrhea. 

if it is just loose stools, and is really thought to be from GI upset, I'd go with a good probiotic instead for a few days to see if it improves. I also wouldn't add anything new to his diet for a while until he starts to settle down.


----------



## Ally's_Oliver (Feb 8, 2015)

Mixing canned pumpkin with acidophilus will not harm your hedgie. A couple table spoons with a pinch of the probiotic will fix him up in no time. It will not stress him out or cause green stool. It's completely safe.


----------



## kristi3193 (Mar 22, 2015)

Kalandra said:


> Kristi,
> 
> Isn't this hedgehog extremely new to you? I think I read another post by you that a vet has seen the hedgehog and thought it was stress based?
> 
> ...


Yes we've had him 4 days now. But no I didn't take him to the vet, I took a stool sample to check for any illness. Everything came back negative. His stool is starting to get a little stiffer. He's also drinking and eating normally. Thank you so much for the advice!


----------

